# What kind of Steel?



## Praying-Mantis (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

I want to buy a knife, not for combat or self-defense, it's going to be used as a tool. What kind of steel do I have to look for? 

4034-55HRC 
What does this mean?
It's a kind of steel, I think 55HRC indicates how hard it is, but what do the other numbers mean?
Is it a good steel?


praying-mantis


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

Knives  


Here's a bunch of Links.. hopefully something there you can use 
Good luck

Tess


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 2, 2004)

A lot of people spend a great deal of time fretting over steels and exploring the details of complicated steel alloys, but I think this is unnecessary.  A good heat treat is at least as important as the blade steel.  Buy a reputable brand of utility knife and you shouldn't have any problems, though with time and use you'll learn how often it becomes necessary to resharpen you blade.  I think the first thing you have to ask yourself is whether you need a stainless steel blade or not, and that will depend on if you are in a "rust-prone" environment (such as working around salt water).


----------

